
Analysis of Tesla Injury Rates: 2014 to 2017 [pdf] - 6stringmerc
http://worksafe.typepad.com/files/worksafe_tesla5_24.pdf
======
6stringmerc
> _Tesla’s total recordable incidence rate (TRIR) in 2015 was 31 percent
> higher than the industry-wide incident rate (8.8 injuries per 100 workers,
> compared to 6.7 for the automobile manufacturing industry as a whole)._

Even Jalopnik got a quote from Tesla that has a hard time directly refuting
the math:

> _“We may have had some challenges in the past as we were learning how to
> become a car company, but what matters is the future and with the changes
> we’ve made, we now have the lowest injury rate in the industry by far,” a
> Tesla spokesperson told Jalopnik by email._

The point being, IBNR (Incurred But Not Reported) type updates change Tesla's
numbers after the fact pretty frequently.

[http://jalopnik.com/internal-tesla-data-shows-injury-
rates-e...](http://jalopnik.com/internal-tesla-data-shows-injury-rates-exceed-
industry-1795511990)

------
jmcguckin
Reads like more pro-union propaganda

